# Stanley #65 1/2...?



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I live in Tempe Az., and close by to Mesa where St. James Bay Tool Co.
Is located.

Went there yesterday hoping to find a tap and die set for Stanley.
Also needed a Frog replacement for a Type 8, #8 plane, which is very special to me. (This will be another thread)

Anyways, more about the shop.
St. James was small inside crammed with all kinds of goodies, Bob Howard the owner, was a joy to meet.

Well he had neither, but he did have a set screw for my incomplete 45,
Just lack the slither. various planes and reproduction where scattered in the limited area...machine shop and his warehouse took up most of the building.

I have a hard time going into a place that has tools and leaving without one.

So picked up two planes, Stanley 12-920, and possible #65 1/2.
Here are some pics.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

That looks like a No.65 with the knuckle joint lever cap.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

That what I think now, blade measures 1 5/8", plane is almost 2"

This why I like Lemon Juice for rust removing.


----------



## aztoolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice scores cowboy! Bob is a member of the AZ Antique Tool Collector club, as am I. He has decades of experience with hand plane restoration, parts fabrication, and is a nice guy as well. I have been meaning to make it over to his shop actually.. I need a couple parts as well.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with Mark on the knuckle cap being a # 65. A 65 1/2 is a more modern design low angle with adjustable throat. The 12-960 is sometimes referred to as a "contractor grade", not as nicely finished as the older planes but still functional. I hope that knuckle cap cleans up nice. I have an older Knuckle cap #19 that I use almost daily. It fits the hand very nice.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to all,
Here it is clean up..have sharpen the blade....


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good! Now put it to work! :yes:


----------

